# Help with neighbor boys shooting BB Guns...



## FL CAJUN (Sep 28, 2007)

I went out fishing Sunday and came back around 3pm. When I left around 11am I saw the neighbor boys shooting their BB Guns. I told them not to pointthe gunsat my house. I have called the police on them before for shooting out my lights. I came home, I have holes in my siding on my house, holes in my potted plant pots, and holes in my hanging bird houses. I called the police and they said, unless I see them shooting at my house there is nothingthey can do. I live in Escambia County. Ok, has anyone else had this problem, and if so what did you do. I have been told to set up a camera and just let it run. I have easy over $200.00 in siding replacement. The parents are no help, told for me to prove it. Thanks for any help you can give me. 

Have a good one.....

Clem


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Shouldset up a camera, But me personally would hide in my house and shoot them with a BB gun so they know how it feels. But I'm a mean bastard.

Because the parents are not going to dicipline them. I think a BB to the ass might make them stop. Give them a taste of their own medicine.

JMO!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

First of all I would have told the cops that I did see them shoot my house. but, I think I would get a bb gun and start shootin all there shit up in the middle of the night. car windows house windows and there siding and anything else that looks like a good target!!!!!!!!!!:blownaway


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Halfmoon (2/13/2008)*Shouldset up a camera, But me personally would hide in my house and shoot them with a BB gun so they know how it feels. But I'm a mean bastard.
> 
> Because the parents are not going to dicipline them. I think a BB to the ass might make them stop. Give them a taste of their own medicine.
> 
> JMO!


Halfmoon even though those kids deserve to be shot you would end up being arrested for shooting them:doh


----------



## bamafan (Oct 15, 2007)

> *Halfmoon (2/13/2008)*Shouldset up a camera, But me personally would hide in my house and shoot them with a BB gun so they know how it feels. But I'm a mean bastard.
> 
> Because the parents are not going to dicipline them. I think a BB to the ass might make them stop. Give them a taste of their own medicine.
> 
> JMO!


I agree shoot'em back and send over a few quater sticks .they will for sure crap thier pants.

but setting up a camera will the safe legal way


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I understand, Thats why set up a camera. Me personally would take my chances. 

They would not know what to do. How could they prove it? If you can't prove they are doing it? But its my personal opinion. Thats if all other options lead to a dead end.

But I hear ya the only solution is to catch them doing it.


----------



## The Raven (Oct 8, 2007)

> *FL CAJUN (2/13/2008)* The parents are no help, told for me to prove it. .....
> 
> Clem




I've got a painful truth for you regarding parents like this. Even if you'd actually seen those kids shooting your home the parents would have said, "Its your word against their word." 

It's a painful reality of life in America that parents have become so self-centered that they'd rather save themselves a few hundred bucks by allowing their kids to escape responsibility for their actions than make their kids accountable and potentially save these boys from committing far greater crimes in the future. 

This week the excitement of shooting up your property was enough. But in a week or two that will become boring to them. What will they shoot up next? A dog...a moving car...a kid? 

When that happens and they finally get caught the "parents," will be forced to deal with the reality that they helped to create.


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

break out the paintball gun and go to town on their house and their parents cars :letsdrink


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

Call the cops again and tell them you would like a report made so you can claim the damages on your insurance. Even if you don't put a claim in you will have a written record of events just encase further (which more than likely will after seeing the cops there) shootings happen. Forget talking to the parents, I'm sure their :angel;s are innocent.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I am in Santa Rosa County and had basically the same problem at the shop a year or two ago. I called the Sheriff and told them I knew where the kids lived. They went ot he house and informed the parent, single Mom, that it illegal for any one under 16 to have a BB gun without direct adult supervision. I believe it is a State Law. I'ld start taking pictures.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent....


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

That is correct. And person, under the age of 16, must have DIRECT adult supervison while shooting a BB or pellet gun. Another route you may think of is a small claims action against the parents. You have seen the kids with the guns, you have tried to talk to the parents, maybe a nice legal service will get their attention. If you don't want to spend the time and money on a small claims, write a nice, legal sounding letter stating your claim and the cost of damages, include in the letter futher legal action could result if the damage is not paid for, send the letter certifed to the parents.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

wait til they're outside playing with their bb guns....and then shoot their house up with your own bb gun, then blame it on the kids


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *offshore64 (2/13/2008)*break out the paintball gun and go to town on their house and their parents cars :letsdrink


Instead of shooting the kids w/ a BB Gun, shoot them with a paintball gun, butkeep your stash of "special' paintballs in the freezer! That'll teach 'em - trust me!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (2/13/2008)*wait til they're outside playing with their bb guns....and then shoot their house up with your own bb gun, then blame it on the kids


This is the best idea presented yet... it would definitly work. Whatever you do, don't shoot the kids with your own bb gun, or paintball gun, or any other type of gun. BAD IDEA, trust me. Even if you can prove that they were shooting up your house, try justifying an adult assaulting two juveniles with a potentially deadly weapon in court.. good luck with that one. :bpts


----------



## InTooDeep (Oct 8, 2007)

Since the parents appear to be worthless, take the boys under your wing and teach them how to handle firearms safely and properly. Take them to a firearms classone weekend or take them to a range. Have them come over and help you replace the pieces of siding and work in your yard to make up for the other things they destroyed. The kids probably didn't start out as little shits, but with the help of lazy parents, this is what they've become. You might be their only hope to one day make something of themselves.

If none of this works, take cover and return fire.:blownaway


----------



## bamafan (Oct 15, 2007)

> *60hertz (2/13/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *offshore64 (2/13/2008)*break out the paintball gun and go to town on their house and their parents cars :letsdrink
> ...


oh man that hurts worse than someone throwing a cat and a squirril together in your sleeping when your passed out drunk.


----------



## Gulftider (Nov 21, 2007)

> *InTooDeep (2/13/2008)*Since the parents appear to be worthless, take the boys under your wing and teach them how to handle firearms safely and properly. Take them to a firearms classone weekend or take them to a range. Have them come over and help you replace the pieces of siding and work in your yard to make up for the other things they destroyed. The kids probably didn't start out as little shits, but with the help of lazy parents, this is what they've become. You might be their only hope to one day make something of themselves.
> 
> If none of this works, take cover and return fire.:blownaway




Thatrally is agreat way to handle the situation.


----------



## treedog (Nov 14, 2007)

dont shoot the little kiddies with a bb gun then your troubles will realy start put up a camera call the cops


----------



## chud (Oct 19, 2007)

Funny thing is whenI saw the topic title,I rushed to read it thinking you might be one of my neighbors and it was MY boys shooting.I was ready to tan some asses just from the title! Worst thing mine do is ricochet a BB or 2 into the pool, where it sometimes rusts on the bottom before the little vacuum thing gets it.

I shot a guy in a moving car one time when I was about 12 or 13. Right in his neck. He couldn't have been much more surprised than I was. He slammed the car in reverse and whipped up in the driveway, chased me around the house to the back. I dropped the Daisy 880 I loved so dear. He picked it up and broke it over his knee. He said "I am not gonna say anything to your folks about this, cause I did the same shit whenI was your age" and left, with a huge red welt on the drivers side of his neck. 

Hope you can make the kids see the error of their ways without the parents going all litigious on you. Definitely dont touch the lil barstards.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sosmarine (2/13/2008)*I am in Santa Rosa County and had basically the same problem at the shop a year or two ago. I called the Sheriff and told them I knew where the kids lived. They went ot he house and informed the parent, single Mom, that it illegal for any one under 16 to have a BB gun without direct adult supervision. I believe it is a State Law. I'ld start taking pictures.


Correct, that is per Fl. Statue 790.22 and subparagraph 2 states if the adult knowingly permits the child to use it, the adult can be charged as a Misdemeanor, 2nd degree. 

In fact, you may be able to charge the juveniles w/ a felony under Fl Statue 790.19.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

shoot back.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

A friend of mine used to work for adt. and now is off on his own, He installs camea's with dvr so you are recording them. I had him put up 4 at my house and its great. Being able to sit on the couch and check on the front yard(truck) and be able to check out the backyard(boats) without getting up. Just shoot me an email if you are instrested with your # and ill give it to him. [email protected]

Joe


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck with the law, they seem to come up with every reason why they can't do anything. And good luck with the camera, didn't work with me either. The only thing that might work is to lie your ass of about what you seen, and really doubt that would work. 

My neighbor is a big problem, and she is an adult, she moved the property peg after I had it survayed, and caught her on camera, they wouldn't do jack. I finally took it to court, and all the judge said was for her to leave me alone. I had several pictures and video evidence, but he wouldn't look at any of it. :banghead I ignor most of what she does, but sometimes it really gets on my nerves. She burns her trash, but only on days the wind blows my way, I got pictures, and the next time I am calling the sheriff, fire, and the EPA. Last time I called the fire dept., she had a nice fire going about 10 feet from my house, with embers landing all over my house. I told her to put it out, she laughed, and asked what I was going to do about it. Nuff said, I called fire dept. and put it out with my garden hose. Guess what, I was the bad guy for calling it in, and of course she gets off scott free. The law states, that she has to be 150' from my house, 50' from a paved road, and 25' from her house, and she has already been warned before. She wasn't even close to being with in the guide lines to burn. She even went as far as running two of my kids off the road, swerving at them, and again nothing, the sheriff told me that the bikes aren't to be on the road. Huh? Maybe the law in florida is different, but I thought bikes were legal on the road having to abide by the same rules as a vehicle, and guess its alright to run bikers I see off the road.

Itscrazy that these things can happen, and you can't do nothing about it. GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

At LEAST call the Sheriff's Department first , that way there IS a documentation of a call and a report for the future , so that when you DO catch them , whether it be ON camera or some other way , you DID previously contact Law Enforcement when it comes to retaining a Lawyer , and getting your case looked at by a Judge ...


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

> *chud (2/13/2008)*Funny thing is whenI saw the topic title,I rushed to read it thinking you might be one of my neighbors and it was MY boys shooting.I was ready to tan some asses just from the title! Worst thing mine do is ricochet a BB or 2 into the pool, where it sometimes rusts on the bottom before the little vacuum thing gets it.
> 
> I shot a guy in a moving car one time when I was about 12 or 13. Right in his neck. He couldn't have been much more surprised than I was. He slammed the car in reverse and whipped up in the driveway, chased me around the house to the back. I dropped the Daisy 880 I loved so dear. He picked it up and broke it over his knee. He said "I am not gonna say anything to your folks about this, cause I did the same shit whenI was your age" and left, with a huge red welt on the drivers side of his neck.
> 
> Hope you can make the kids see the error of their ways without the parents going all litigious on you. Definitely dont touch the lil barstards.




LMAO!!!!! That was way to funny


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

SHOOT THE PARENTS !!!:clap


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Jig n Hawgs (2/13/2008)*Good luck with the law, they seem to come up with every reason why they can't do anything. And good luck with the camera, didn't work with me either. The only thing that might work is to lie your ass of about what you seen, and really doubt that would work.
> 
> I'm sorry you feel that way about law enforcement, so let me replace conjecture with fact: At best, the thing with the BB guns is a misdemeanor crime. Law enforcement cannot arrest on a misdemeanor unless they (LEO) actually witnesses the crime. There some exceptions to this rule but that is another thread. So now, in order to make a criminal case, there has to be enough evidence to convince a judge to issue an arrest warrant. The only evidence that will provide that level of probable cause is an admission of guilt or sworn statements by eye witnesses. The camera thing would also suffice.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SCUBA Junkie (2/13/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Jig n Hawgs (2/13/2008)*Good luck with the law, they seem to come up with every reason why they can't do anything. And good luck with the camera, didn't work with me either. The only thing that might work is to lie your ass of about what you seen, and really doubt that would work.
> ...


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

Unfortunately, I don't think that will do any good as the parents have already made their position clear on the subject. It's not that I think little kids need to be arrested for relatively minor offenses, but the days are gone where you can go to a neighbor and deal with things on an adult level. Too much refusal to take personal responsibility.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:banghead:banghead:banghead I feel for you guys...between letting the dog out at a early hour and barkingor kids shooting at your house, and the parents that don't give a crap....:doh:doh:doh. Back in my young days, if I did crap like that, my neighbor would of taken a switch to my ass and my Mom would get me again when she found out about it later. And when she did, it would make the one from the neighbor look like a picnic Gone are the days of personal responsibility.:banghead:banghead:banghead

You can't touch the child...period.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

1. put up a video camera where they cant see it but it records where they are and your house. [mabey at neighbors across the street]. 2. Go pick up a friend or relative take them to your house, then when the boys are outside leave in your vehicle but leave your guest at your house. As you leave be sure to let them know not to shoot at your house. Then you will have video and a witness. You also might try to talk to the sheriff ask him to come by personally, show him the damage. I would even hang some tempting new targets[save the reciepts to show when you bought them].


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

The Idea to take the kids to the range is GREAT! If that doesnt work, Call the police and tell them you see guys with guns....dont tell them it kids with BB guns......they will come with lights on!!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

here's what i'd do... drive around your neighborhood and give 20 bucks to the most badass 8th grader to go knock the little punks out, if that doesn't work, set up a camera:letsdrink


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

Eye for an eye $200.00 damage to you $300.00 damage to them, total bs but I know how you feel with the neighbors shooting things (dangerous) into your yard.


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

as the parents said, Prove it.


----------



## Outta Line (Dec 1, 2007)

contact the FWC tell them the are shotting at birds around your property


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Outta Line (2/13/2008)*contact the FWC tell them the are shotting at birds around your property


good call!!!... tell them they're shooting mocking birds and cardinals out of your yard...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I can tell you one thing....air wouldn't stay in thier tires. Prove it!!!


----------



## 5 O'Clock Somewhere (Oct 10, 2007)

I sure am glad that I live in the country. Hope you get it settled.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

make friends with them becasue they will be stealing from you in a few years. at least that is what my friend does with his neighbors. i myself like the finding the 8th grader to kick some tail. be sure if you set up the camera that they cant shoot it though.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Wise commentary from Fender Bender...



Whatever you do, don't put yourself in a potential bind when dealing with kids no matter how badly they need their a$# kicked.



Here is another option; Go to Sams and buy one of their digital recording systems. 4 IR cameras, plenty of cable, simultaneous monitoring of all cameras or sequential monitoring of up to 8 cameras with the purchase of more camera units from the manufacturer (lots of optional goodies; cable, super IR, etc.) Also comes with a fully rigged medium quality PC. Stores about 3 months worth of activity depending on settings before it starts to dump old data for new. As previously stated catch the turds in the act then pursue charges against the kids and the parents.



:usaflag


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Lots of great ideas on here. Proving it would be best, give their parents a tape and if they dont do anything about it, then show the police. There is a lot of LEO's on board here, one of them could ride by and have a talk with the kids as a favor I'm sure, that would wake them up, and I'm sure scare the hell out of them.



I never intentionally hurt someone else's stuff when I was younger, in middle school our lake in woodbine springs was drained, we were all playing down by where they were working on the dam and drain, throwing dirt clods and such, started throwing them at an excavator, no big deal, til I broke a window out of it! Next day we got off the bus and a guy asked us who did it, and there was a snitch that ratted me out. guy calls the cops, cop comes to my house with the snitch on his bike, cop just ask if I did it, where was my mom, what her number was, and told me that I had to pay for the window and might have charges pressed. 



He never even called my mom but I will tell you it scared the hell outta me! I've always hoped that the owner didn't pay the snitch his 20 and told him "Rats never make it far in life...!" lmao



If non of the above takes place, use vs200's idea for a bigger kid to beat their lil asses, or the funniest one of all, "take cover and return fire" I know your not allowed to touch them or especially shoot them, but you heard them getting into an arguement and they must have shot each other! Hell, you don't even own a BB gun! :letsdrink


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i like the idea of trying to take those kids under your wing. tell them you know they did it, let them help you fix it and maybe you and the boys can become friends and you a mentor, it sure looks like there going to need one with parents like that. maybe build a place for target practice with bullseye , tin cans etc, i hope you get your problem solved.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Go look up who owns the property at http://www.escpa.org/Search.asp

With parental attitudes like that, they probaly do not own but are renters.

If it is a rental, go bb the crap out of their house.

Then _send an anonymous letter to the owner about all the damage his renters are doing to his house. _


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Knock on the door...and kick the shit out of the parents...It will be a good life lesson to both them and the kids..!


----------



## m miles (Oct 1, 2007)

If you use camera's, better protect them. Potential targets. Good luck with it.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

make sure you let your wife/gf or whoever else lives in your house before you do it....get the biggest airhorn you can find....tape the trigger where its on full blast and throw it on thier roof at like 3am and go back in the house


----------



## FL CAJUN (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanksfor all your help....I am going to try a few and let you know how it turns out...time to go fishin......Cajun Style.....

Have a good one.....

Clem


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

If the kids are under the age of 16 the parents can be charged with not supervising the kids while in posession of the guns. You would only have to see them with the guns and get the cops to see them..................oops shoulda read the whole post first.:blush:


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I say wait until you see them ahooting again. When they are done, shoot out the window on their parents car. Maybe they will at least get the guns taken away.

My neighbor has a similar problem with his neighbor on the other side. They throw stuff at his dog (sweet little dog, not a barking neuscence) and dumping table scraps in his yard. Outside the fence, not for the dog. They will do it in front of him. When he yells, they act like he is not even there. They will finish and not even acknowlede he is there. The cops do nothing.


----------



## fishinoversex (Oct 7, 2007)

Can I barrow them my neighbor had a street lamp installed and it shines in my whole house.

I would be glad to have them come over and shoot it out..



Set up a video camera.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.fishinginalabama.info/fishingforum/Topic61372-3-1.aspx

I think the above link sheds some light on what can happen when things get out of hand due to lack of police involvement.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Mike aka FishWerks (2/15/2008)*Discussion Topic: Help with neighbor boys shooting BB Guns...


I have already appologised in post above. I will give the cop time to read it and I will delete it all. You are right it is uncalled for. I just want him to know why I feel the way I do.

Back on topic, I dont know what to tell the guy. There really is no good solution. Even if he gets them on camera and the law does say something. It may invite more mischeif. Especially since the parenebt dont seem to care about discipline. Hell they may even become involved. In a bad way, by "helping" the kids. It's a sick world we live in.:banghead


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

12 ga. with rock salt


----------



## dustcover (Oct 3, 2007)

Take photos of the damage to your siding. Then get photos of the kids with the BB guns in hand. Film would be better. Then file a civil suite in small claims court. This will certainly get the parents' attention because they will have to appear in court and if you're successful they will have to reimburse you for the court fee as well as damages. $$$$$ amounts always get peoples' attention. :takephoto


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is what I would do....Get photos of kids shooting and photos of damage. File an Insurance claim, hand the company the photos and let them take matters into their hands. If damage is more than your deductible you can damn sure bet the insurance co will go for subrogation of the parents. You are out of it.

I know that when State Farmgoes for subrogationand collects, the money will go to the claimant up to and including 100% of the deductible.

In case you don't know the definition....

<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD><SPAN class=iii-std>*SUBROGATION*</TD></TR><TR><TD>

<SPAN class=iii-std>The legal process by which an insurance company, after paying a loss, seeks to recover the amount of the loss from another party who is legally liable for it. 

<SPAN class=iii-std>And provide a copy of the police report.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<SPAN class=iii-std>


----------



## welder (Oct 19, 2007)

Clem, find a fresh dead [ clean ] cat shoot it with your BB-gun .



When no ones looking [ late night , early morning ] hang it in a shrub or tree call the SCPA or animal controll and tell them , em'air kids was a shooting that poor kitty .



People LOVE animals.



Let the fun and games begin.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm getting bad vibes on this post....Are some of you encouraging the telling of lies?:banghead:banghead:banghead The parents are sticking up for their children most likely because they lied to their parents. Then again the parents could just be assholes like the kids, which is why the kids turned out that way.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

They make a fully auto bb pistol that's in the www.sportsmansguide.com I think it's 129.00....purty tough


----------



## InTooDeep (Oct 8, 2007)

> *fishinoversex (2/15/2008)*Can I barrow them my neighbor had a street lamp installed and it shines in my whole house.


Brings back fond memories of shooting them out with a home-made tennis ball cannon when we were kids. We hit one and it knocked the entire bulb housing off of the pole. It was just hanging there bythe wires for a few weeks before theyfixed it.


----------

